# Misha gets a face massage



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

I've recently discovered that Misha likes face massages. Without further ado, video proof!






(And also a second short video of a delightful sprawl: 



)


----------



## Daleo (Jun 1, 2011)

That is so awesome! She/he is so chill and relaxed. I hope mine is that way when I get it. I get mine mid-September. The face massage reminds me of a chinchilla getting scratched. Anyone else have hedgies that enjoy this?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Loved the video, she looked like she was really enjoying it  It's great to see that kinda trust from hedgies especially being defensive in nature makes it special.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, that is precious. What an awesome reward for all the patients and love you give to your baby. <3 I wish Harvey would let me do that. I can finally pet his back now but no where else.  We're working on it though.


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Those videos are flipping precious!! Made me feel all drowsy and cuddly  How sweet!! I am definitely gonna favorite them and watch them whenever I want a pick-me-up.

To answer Daleo, I'm sure it varies greatly from hedgehog to hedgehog. Carlos is usually a little unsure when I start touching his forehead, but when I go slow and patiently, I can pet down those top quills and work my way down his head until I'm petting his snout. :mrgreen: Also, when he's already in a calm/cuddly/sleepy mood, it's much easier to do this.

Or, if I don't want to go so slowly, I can get both of us some instant gratification and go straight for his ears. Carlos looooves when I rub his ears and scratch behind them, he aaalways lets me do that  There are other things he likes too, like pinching/massaging the quilly skin on his back, having his quills pet, letting me reach a fingertip "under" his quills (don't really know how to describe that spot...) and scritch there, and also rub under his chin and poke his nose cx

But yeah, it's different with each individual hedgie, and ya gotta find your hedgehog's sweet spots through trial-and-error and trust building 

And Just as I finish writing this post, I see Hedgieonboard's... and I agree  I love dogs because of their unending affection, but with hedgehog's it's different because you really have to earn it... Yeah it's just an amazing experience.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

how delightful!


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh so sweet!


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Oh my gosh! Those videos are just precious! You've got one heck of a sweet hedgie.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Thats so cute 
I know when I do that to Opal and watch her fall asleep it's one of the most rewarding things knowing that she enjoys my company and trusts me that much. It's the best feeling. :3


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such wonderful videos! Thank you! He has such trust in you!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

That was so sweet! I want to try that with Quinn when shes relaxed.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Loved the videos! So endearing and calm. Just lovely.


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone! First time Misha let me do that, I almost exploded from trying to suppress happy squeals.



Rainy said:


> Oh, that is precious. What an awesome reward for all the patients and love you give to your baby. <3 I wish Harvey would let me do that. I can finally pet his back now but no where else.  We're working on it though.


You know what, I STILL can't pet Misha's back. He may enjoy face rubs, or sometimes I can work my hand under him while he's lying down and give him gentle chest/tummy rubs, but if I DARE touch his quills... HUFF POP POP POP HUFF HUFF!! :lol:

He also hates feet being touched, but doesn't mind me touching his tail.

And, SaltAndExtraPepper, I've never tried the ears, but definitely will tonight!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Soooooo cute! Loved the videos. Misha is adorable! 

It really is funny how every hedgie is different about touching. I've been working a lot with Liam to let me touch more around his face and mouth (so I can check him gums and teeth more easily), which has been so rewarding. He also likes to have his snout petted like Misha, but he would never let me do with him out in the open like that! Gotta be in the hedgie bag. :lol:


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

i am in LOVE with Misha. GAH! little kid tantrum: "i wanna, i wanna, i wanna!!!!!!" :lol: 

you are one lucky hedgie momma!  

none of mine are down for that. Atty would after he was sick. not sure that counts. Henry - dear lord do not touch his face...but i can loom in with my melon head & kiss his schnozz & in between his ears & visor all i want. :roll: makes no sense. all ny others think i am loony for trying.


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Awwww, I wish I could kiss Misha... he gets immediately suspicious if my face gets too close to him. He knows what I'm trying to do, and he shows that he doesn't like it one bit. No kisses for Misha, thankyouverymuch... just face and tail massages!

And, cylaura, it is interesting how everyone's hedgie has a different preference for touch, light, cuddling, etc. They really do have such bright, distinct personalities, every single one of them. Bah, I love hedgies :lol:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Those videos are seriously adorable. I love it when Milly lets me rub her face and then starts to pass out. I can just see her thought process:

"Ohh, that feels goooood... Hm, I should probably put my visor down just so you don't think I'm THAT easy.. ohh, right there.. yup..... ahh, I'm sleepy... I'll just close my eyes here for a minute.... Wait, no, I'm awake. I'm warning you, if you make one wrong mov-ohh, that's the spot..." :lol: 

I completely agree that hedgehogs are all unique and special in their own ways. That's one of the main reasons why I decided to get one.


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

Awwww, so cute! 
My hedgehog is not the kind of hedgehog that likes back rubs, he, like Misha, likes face rubs too! I rub his cheaks and I move his lips and he actually opens his mouth and I rub is outer gumbs! :shock: :lol: 
He loves face massages and MOUTH MASSAGES! :lol: 
I can try to get pictures but he hates the camera, unlike his friend Norah!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is so cute. What a doll.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

That's amazing!! Dexter would flip if I put my hand on his nose haha

So precious!!


----------

